# Just stopped Prilosec.....



## mrsp2b (Sep 14, 2009)

I was told to stop the PPIs by my doc after taking them for 3 months. I was really worried as I had been suffering from stomach pains, diarrhoea etc. But after weaning off them this last wk, I feel so much better. I have to say that I do feel bad at night and quite nauseous with the acid, but otherwise normal. I have been eating a fairly normal diet including puddings, so this makes me question how much I needed the tablets and how much of it was psychological? Any thoughts?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi,I don't think GERD is psychological -- some studies have shown that PPI's could made GERD worse instead of improving, so if this is your case, then it is a good idea to quit it. Personally I've quit Pronix (with only occasional use during bad flare ups, which for me is marked by painful chest) and do feel a lot better most of the time without taking the meds. If you feel bad at night and nauseous when getting up in the morning with an acidic feeling, then maybe you could give antiacids a try (like Tums). When I feel bad, I take 2 Tums tablets before bed and it does make me feel better the next day. It's also a good idea to avoid trigger foods. Unlike triggers for IBS, triggers for GERD seems the same/similar for everyone. Common acid causing foods are spicy food, food that tastes acidic such as tomatos and oranges, etc.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hiPPI`s made my GERD worse almost from day 1. it also made my IBS worse as well, not to mention a constant headache. have you tried a fast?ian


----------

